
Cuomo Vetoes Gravity Knife Reform, Again - tekromancr
http://gothamist.com/2017/10/24/gravity_knife_reform.php
======
DrScump

      New Yorkers can be charged for possessing folding knives that require force to open.
    

Don't they mean folding knives that _don 't_ require force to open? (Or, more
properly, require _two-hand_ operation, as opposed to a knife being openable
by sheer "centrifugal force" applied by a flinging motion with the hand
holding it)

